# The Empire Express



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Utica, NY
The Empire Express Early 1900s


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Here is another from Upstate NY.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Very cool pics. Like most everyone here, those pics stir my heart. Thanks for sharing...


----------

